# heart pine from rdnkmedic



## phinds (Aug 19, 2013)

After a discussion in another thread Kevin generously sent me some heart pine, This included part of a beam and some flooring planks, all salvaged from a very old building. There are more (and more detailed) pics on my site at http://hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/pine,%20heart.htm but here are some of the pics I used there:

[attachment=29595] [attachment=29596] [attachment=29597]
pics of the beam


[attachment=29598] [attachment=29599] [attachment=29600] 
pics of the flooring planks


----------



## rdnkmedic (Aug 19, 2013)

I also sent him some raw materials,part of a fat lighter stump so he could see all the forms of this wood. Go ahead and light a piece, Paul. This stuff burns extremely hot and is a great fire starter.

The flooring came from a house built in the 1890's in Lumpkin, GA.

Edit:

I didn't see the other thread before I posted this. Glad I could help.


----------



## phinds (Aug 19, 2013)

rdnkmedic said:


> I didn't see the other thread before I posted this. Glad I could help.



I'll eventually also get pics here of the curly red gum you included. I always post pics here of stuff folks send me. Not always QUICKLY, mind you, but eventually. I just today got around to posting the pics of the "dimpled" basswood that rob3232 sent me quite some time back.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Aug 19, 2013)

I thought you would like that.


----------



## bamafatboy (Aug 19, 2013)

I have some pen blanks, salvaged from an old house in south Alabama, it was my wife's ggf's house. It was built out of long leaf yellow heart pine. The boards were sawed from the trees on the property. It is very tight grained and turns great.


----------

